# prendre le masque, avoir le masque



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si l'expression "prendre le masque" existe pour parler d'une personne dont l'état psychologique ( colère, malaise etc...) fige les traits du visage.
Un exemple : "Je voulais lui en parler, mais sachant que chez elle, c'est un sujet qui fâche, j 'ai renoncé, ne supportant pas qu'elle prenne le masque..."

Merci d'avance et bonne  journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas du tout une expression idiomatique.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

On dit assez couramment « avoir le masque » pour décrire quelqu'un qui a le visage fermé, qui ne veut pas laisser paraître ses émotions (émotions négatives : déception, colère, rancœur...) ; par contre, si « prendre le masque » peut être compris dans le même contexte (et donc utilisé), ce n'est pas courant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> On dit assez couramment « avoir le masque » pour décrire quelqu'un qui a le visage fermé, qui ne veut pas laisser paraître ses émotions (émotions négatives : déception, colère, rancœur...)


Je n'ai pour ma part encore jamais entendu cette expression…


----------



## Locape

On peut dire 'il a pris' ou plutôt 'affiché le masque de l'indifférence', par exemple, mais pas 'masque ' tout court.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Contexte : une réunion de service convoquée après un incident (engueulade) entre deux collègues de travail, atmosphère lourde. Dialogue à voix basse :
« Paul a sa tête des mauvais jours.
- Oui, il a le masque. »

Cela éclaire-t-il le sens ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas vraiment… 

Je serais curieux de savoir ce que les autres francophones en pensent, car dans ce genre de contexte là, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré cette expression et je ne l'aurais pas comprise. Je me demande ainsi s'il s'agit d'un régionalisme qui ne se trouve que dans la région de Piotr ou si c'est au contraire une expression française courante qui n'aurait pas passé la frontière helvétique.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonne question :  je me demande parfois si tel mot ou telle expression, que j'ai entendus dans des circonstances déterminées mais ne semblent pas usités ailleurs, sont le fait d'un particularisme régional, professionnel, familial... Nous avons tous une culture langagière propre à notre milieu et à notre histoire, et qui n'est pas partagée ni diffusée. En littérature, cela donne des hapax, ou des créations personnelles de tournures mais, à l'oral, un terme peu utilisé et peu diffusé ne laisse aucune trace : _verba volant_ !


----------



## Hazel *

Je n'ai jamais attendu parler de cette expression...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

On la rencontre à l'écrit, elle est utilisée :
- avec complément => « il avait le masque des grandes catastrophes ».
- sans complément, en emploi absolu => « Helmut Kersten avait le masque, ses mots avaient la rigueur et la sécheresse administratives ».

Par ailleurs, dans la sphère Internet, il est bien clair que « avoir le masque = faire la gueule »


----------



## jekoh

C'est une expression française qui a bel et bien passé la frontière helvétique, voir cet article :  Cortina rime avec bérézina pour les Suissesses


----------



## Locape

C'est intéressant, mais je ne connaissais pas ce mot employé seul, je ne l'ai entendu qu'avec compléments.


----------



## itka

Moi (dans le sud, comme Piotr) je l'ai déjà entendu, non comme un régionalisme, mais comme une expression imagée, bien française, mais très rare.  
Je ne me souviens pas du contexte exact, mais je le vois bien dans un dialogue (toujours comme celui que Piotr mentionne).


----------



## Chimel

Comme Maître Capello et d'autres "non sudistes" , l'expression _avoir le masque _employée toute seule ne me dit rien. Eventuellement avec un complément (_avoir le masque des mauvais jours_ ), mais ce n'est pas très courant non plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> C'est une expression française qui a bel et bien passé la frontière helvétique, voir cet article : Cortina rime avec bérézina pour les Suissesses


Ce qui ne veut pas dire pour autant que l'expression y soit courante. On remarquera d'ailleurs qu'il s'agit d'un article genevois… (Et tout le monde sait bien que les Genevois subissent davantage que les autres Helvètes la (mauvaise ? ) influence française.)


----------



## jekoh

Certes mais rien n'indique que l'expression soit tellement plus courante en France qu'en Suisse.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

De toute façon, la question n'était pas de savoir si l'expression est courante, mais de savoir si elle était utilisée, et avec quel sens exact. Nous savons maintenant que la réponse est positive et le sens bien déterminé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nous pouvons donc résumer les choses ainsi : _*avoir* le masque_ est une expression française peu fréquente, a fortiori hors de l'Hexagone, tandis que _*prendre* le masque_ n'est apparemment pas du tout usité.


----------



## Oscar Aqueterre

Je n'ai jamais entendu que l'expression "Elle a le masque", en référence à la pigmentation particulière que peut prendre le visage d'une femme à un certain stade de la grossesse. Apparemment, le terme médical est "chloasma". Je me garderais bien de l'employer dans tout autre sens.


----------



## Michelvar

De mon côté (le Sud), je confirme l'usage de "avoir le masque", dans le sens de "afficher un visage fermé suite à une contrariété".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je confirme que le chloasma de la grossesse n'a rien à voir avec le masque de la contrariété dont il est question ici.


----------



## SergueiL

Michelvar said:


> De mon côté (le Sud), je confirme l'usage de "avoir le masque", dans le sens de "afficher un visage fermé suite à une contrariété".


Pareillement. 
Expression familière (dans les deux sens du terme).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Nous avons donc une expression usitée, répandue dans le Sud de France, jusqu'à... la Suisse (cf. message 11). Nous sommes en tout cas bien loin d'une expression isolée et coincée dans la mémoire de quelques irréductibles méridionaux.


----------



## jekoh

Répandue en France, pourquoi spécialement « dans le sud » ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Par précaution oratoire : il semble en effet - pour le moment - que les témoignages viennent plutôt du sud : messages 13, 20 et moi-même, d'une part, et messages 7, 9 et 14, d'autre part.


----------



## jekoh

Je suis du nord de la France.

On en trouve des exemples dans divers journaux du nord de la France, ainsi que de Suisse et de Belgique.

Je trouve au contraire qu'on se précipite beaucoup pour décrire cette expression comme « du Sud » ou « pas suisse » sur la base d'un ou deux témoignages...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Eh bien c'est parfait : nous avons la réponse à la question posée au message 7.


----------



## jprr

Maître Capello said:


> Je serais curieux de savoir ce que les autres francophones en pensent, car dans ce genre de contexte là, [...] si c'est au contraire une expression française courante qui n'aurait pas passé la frontière helvétique.


Je ne sais pas si c'est une question de frontières territoriales, de frontières sociologiques ( génération / milieu ...) ou de niveaux de langue.
En ce qui me concerne je comprends l'expression, elle ne me surprends pas du tout, elle me semble lexicalisée ; courante ?  je ne dirais pas qu'on la rencontre tous les jours...


----------



## Bezoard

En français ordinaire, "avoir le masque", c'était lié à la grossesse.
Définition de : avoir le masque / Tintin | ABC de la langue française

Mais il semble qu'en français moderne, ce soit un emploi surtout fréquent chez les journalistes sportifs, car la majeure partie des citations que je trouve sont issues de ce domaine :
-C'est un vrai supporter du PSG, en tribune présidentielle en compagnie du président du PSG, et de quelques invités, sur le premier but de l'OM, Mikael Youn s'est arraché les cheveux, il avait le masque, mais sur l'égalisation de son club, il a sauté de joie!! et puis le masque et la tristesse à nouveau sur le but victorieux du jeune AYEW!!
-« *Il avait le masque Renaud*, à l’issue d’un concours de saut à la perche qui lui a pourtant offert sa 10e médaille continentale ou mondiale en seulement quatre années ! Car il est de ceux qui dédaignent « tout ce qui brille » pour ne convoiter qu’un seul métal : l’or.
-Je me souviens encore de la tête de Michel Hidalgo quand on était mené au score en prolongation. Il avait le masque...
-C’est ce 25 avril à Imola en 1982 que la vie de Gilles Villeneuve a basculé : s’estimant trahi par son équipier Didier Pironi qui le doubla in extremis, il avait le masque en attendant son équipier sur le podium aux côtés de Jackie Stewart dans son rôle d’ambassadeur du champagne Moët & Chandon.
-_FERRER n’était pas moins bien classé que TSONGA, mais il y a eu de ça dans l’appréhension du match par JO. Juste avant son entrée sur le court face à FERRER, il avait le masque. Comme obnubilé par l’idée que c’était « la chance de sa vie ». _


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, j'ai entendu _avoir le masque_ dans la bouche d'un Parisien (donc pas de lien avec le Sud) qui parlait d'une personne à l'agonie, pour dire que la mort se voyait sur son visage.


----------

